# how hot is she



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

random, but i love it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> random, but i love it


tried to make a poll, i messed up







like the rest of my life







... i failed


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ON A SCALE OF 1-10 SHES A SOLID 11


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

How fake are they?









but who cares! :boobies:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont know man-Replace the face and I believe I could work with it then!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I dont know man-Replace the face and I believe I could work with it then!!!


thats what bags are for









nah shes not baggable. i need a couple new pillows for my bed and those look mmighty comfy.

if team RIP keeps posting quality like this i wont hate them so much


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im not down with fake chesticles..

shes got a cute face but would be ten times hotter with a natural b or c cup


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I dont know man-Replace the face and I believe I could work with it then!!!


QFTMFT


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd snow-cap those alps.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

She's hot regardless...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

What does QFTMFT mean...Anyway, I will give her a solid 11....Piont.....2







In a scale of 1-10


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

quoted for the motherfuckin truth


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> if team RIP keeps posting quality like this i wont hate them so much :laugh:


joey'd isnt in team rip...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> if team RIP keeps posting quality like this i wont hate them so much :laugh:


joey'd isnt in team rip...
[/quote]

his sig says so


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

True. true.

/likes both real and fake funbags


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he just put it in there.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> if team RIP keeps posting quality like this i wont hate them so much :laugh:


joey'd isnt in team rip...
[/quote]

his sig says so
[/quote]

yeah... well... a new member could snag an "OG" sig and throw it on...

joey'd might be taking the RIP test soon...

back on topic, more pics?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

hay...What do I have to do to get in team rip...You guys are so cool.....I will do what it takes


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

piranha dude said:


> hay...What do I have to do to get in team rip...You guys are so cool.....I will do what it takes


if you have ever been in jail this will be very familiar


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> hay...What do I have to do to get in team rip...You guys are so cool.....I will do what it takes


if you have ever been in jail this will be very familiar
[/quote]
ive been twice









top


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh.......nice face & bod but shame about fake tits


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I still cant decide if the fake boobies are good or bad here. They did a good job on this pair...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> hay...What do I have to do to get in team rip...You guys are so cool.....I will do what it takes


if you have ever been in jail this will be very familiar
[/quote]

LOL









they like their men loose as a goose, do you fit that description? Then team rip is the go!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i would hit that sh*t like a punching bag


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Macy FTW!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> I still cant decide if the fake boobies are good or bad here. They did a good job on this pair...


As long as they are:

1. done UNDER the muscle
2. not overly done
3. no visible scaring while im playing with them

they are GREAT!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Big Fake Ones FTW!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are still real on the outside, thats what counts









thanks bullsnake


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

piranha dude said:


> hay...What do I have to do to get in team rip...You guys are so cool.....I will do what it takes


----------



## dj_child (Oct 23, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> they are still real on the outside, thats what counts


I agree its still real skin, and those Tetas r NAAIICE!!! didnt notice her face though, why she had one???


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Mas Latinas!
Mucho Ta-tas!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ok


 just ate dinner,,,tuned into p-fury and there was dessert,,,yuuuuuuumy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

shredder_fury said:


> ok


 just ate dinner,,,tuned into p-fury and there was dessert,,,yuuuuuuumy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

yeah he is hot those legs are ripped and id be willing to bet he shaves


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

my favorite thread so far..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sayit with me slowly

ooohhhh mmiiiii gggaaaaddddd









i would paint a map of the philllipenes (sp) on her, and thats alot of islands


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> sayit with me slowly
> 
> ooohhhh mmiiiii gggaaaaddddd
> 
> ...


Nismo I know you not the only who would say " oooohhhhh mmmiiii gggggaaaaadddddd"







where is "bullsnake" at. he would love these pic.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> sayit with me slowly
> 
> ooohhhh mmiiiii gggaaaaddddd
> 
> ...


^^looks familiar. Which porn chick is this?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> sayit with me slowly
> 
> ooohhhh mmiiiii gggaaaaddddd
> 
> ...


^^looks familiar. Which porn chick is this?
[/quote]

not sure, i dont think so in porn...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

she should be waering safty goggles to protect her vision


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Muay Bien Latinas!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

good god.......The only thing about fake boobs is that when they're in action they don't wiggle all around. Good because you don't get a wave action with a huge boob, but bad because they just go up and down and nowehere else, like they're getting dribbled on the court.

If they exist, they're real.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

keep posting bull

my lady has implants, i love them so much, they are amazing


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

joey said:


> keep posting bull
> 
> my lady has implants, i love them so much, they are amazing


yeah but you also have emo tattoes so......


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

joey said:


> say it with me slowly
> 
> ooohhhh mmiiiii gggaaaaddddd


you took the words right out of my mouth sir. yowzers

i nominate bullsnake for MOTM

he always makes quality posts


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> say it with me slowly
> 
> ooohhhh mmiiiii gggaaaaddddd


you took the words right out of my mouth sir. yowzers
[/quote]

the key here is that she looks kind of stand off ish but oncw you breaj through that barrier she is a naughty girl that needs to be punished


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> say it with me slowly
> 
> ooohhhh mmiiiii gggaaaaddddd


you took the words right out of my mouth sir. yowzers
[/quote]

the key here is that she looks kind of stand off ish but oncw you breaj through that barrier she is a naughty girl that needs to be punished
[/quote]

look at those puffy lips shes pouting on the outside but begging on the inside


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

she is sexy as hell, defo wouild hit that till i bleed..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


is that your sister?

how much?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> hay...What do I have to do to get in team rip...You guys are so cool.....I will do what it takes


if you have ever been in jail this will be very familiar
[/quote]






























that gurl looks like elvis' daughter btw


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

smokin
no pics of my girls boobies your a perv, they are for my eyes only jackoff


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

real fake blah blah if they don't dissapear when I touch them they are real enough to play.

and f*cking heall yeah! all pics posted here are top qual.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

we might as well be a soft core porn site hahahaha.....no regrets


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Caliente!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Caliente!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

/ drools but wipes it up becuase current GF is way hotter than any of these chicks and has the euro playboys to prove it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

well...here are my girlfriend (I wish)..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> well...here are my girlfriend (I wish)..


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNN!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> well...here are my girlfriend (I wish)..


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNN!








[/quote]

ddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmm to your as well..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> good god.......The only thing about fake boobs is that when they're in action they don't wiggle all around. Good because you don't get a wave action with a huge boob, but bad because they just go up and down and nowehere else, like they're getting dribbled on the court.
> 
> If they exist, they're real.


Good post.









All I gotta say about these pics (the latinas especially) is AY CARUMBA!!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Perfect song to download and listen to while viewing the pic below.

Ben Harper, waiting on an angel

go download

ok, so you dl'd the song, enjoy


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

goddamn!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd pee in her butt.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


Thats my idea of perfect.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

This is great!! I go to the lounge today and find 3 threads on hot chicks! To continue the Latin theme....

View attachment 128192


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I'd pee in her butt.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

keep the hot pic coming...I love this thread.

*Post another picture like that and I will not only suspend you but delete this thread....GG.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> keep the hot pic coming...I love this thread.


those are some pics, come on guys lets bring this one to the HOF








here is my ex, you might remeber her from the tank shot i posted months ago
View attachment 128203


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> keep the hot pic coming...I love this thread.


IBTB


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joey said:


> keep the hot pic coming...I love this thread.


those are some pics, come on guys lets bring this one to the HOF








here is my ex, you might remeber her from the tank shot i posted months ago
View attachment 128203

[/quote]
SHE WAS HOT, BUT SHE IS CRAZY AND MY CURRENT LADY IS WAY MORE ATTRACTIVE AND SUCH A SWEETY......... WHEN SHE WANTS TO BE


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Whatever happened to the rules of overt sexually suggestive imagery that was here last i was around?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> Whatever happened to the rules of overt sexually suggestive imagery that was here last i was around?


i dotn see any kitty cats or nippies so play nice and enjoy the thread


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what dont you guys understand about the rules?


----------

